# Notion Ink Cain 2-in-1 or Notion Ink 8 Tablets



## kg11sgbg (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi! Does any of our Friends,using Notion Ink Cain 2-in-1 or Notion Ink Cain 8 ,Windows-8.1 based Tablets?
Feel free to share reviews,experience, of these products,if any one owns them .
Requesting to post photos or pics. also.

- - - Updated - - -

That means none from the @TDF has purchased these (SO CALLED : CRAPPY - A Misnomer here)products?

Requestig if any of our Friend has purchased it,shed your shame/inhibition  and step forward ,without getting afraid of being rebuked.
Come on Guys,share your experience...


----------



## $hadow (Nov 26, 2014)

I doubt it if any one has purchased it.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 26, 2014)

$hadow said:


> I doubt it if any one has purchased it.



May be no members  of @TDF, but quite a lot of people has purchased it with maximum +ve response/reviews.
In fact in the future,if any Notion Ink Cain 2 releases with say FHD screens or more modification, it's a sure buy for me.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 27, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> May be no members  of @TDF, but quite a lot of people has purchased it with maximum +ve response/reviews.
> In fact in the future,if any Notion Ink Cain 2 releases with say FHD screens or more modification, it's a sure buy for me.



Tab seems interesting but with a life of year or so. How is dev support.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 27, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Tab seems interesting but with a life of year or so. How is dev support.


The OS is a full Windows-8.1(32-bit)loaded.
Dev. support of Windows is provided.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 28, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> The OS is a full Windows-8.1(32-bit)loaded.
> Dev. support of Windows is provided.



That is nice to hear.


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 6, 2014)

Acer w4 820 is going good 13k at Snapdeal seems like a good deal


----------



## $hadow (Dec 6, 2014)

^^You asking or telling?


----------



## angeleyes (Dec 6, 2014)

ubergeek said:


> Acer w4 820 is going good 13k at Snapdeal seems like a good deal



Thanks. Ordered.


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 6, 2014)

$hadow said:


> ^^You asking or telling?


Just saying brassaas


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 6, 2014)

Acer w4 820 ,has no 3G sim slot,no extra keyboard and  cover,not a 10.1" tablet.
Does not compete with Notion Ink Cain,Iball Slide WQ149,Swipe  Ultimate 2-in-1 tablet.

For me(again I reiterate,For ME ONLY) in the world of Tablet-PC's,Brand value does not matter.My personal subjective opinion,no hard feelings bros.


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 7, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Acer w4 820 ,has no 3G sim slot,no extra keyboard and  cover,not a 10.1" tablet.
> Does not compete with Notion Ink Cain,Iball Slide WQ149,Swipe  Ultimate 2-in-1 tablet.
> 
> For me(again I reiterate,For ME ONLY) in the world of Tablet-PC's,Brand value does not matter.My personal subjective opinion,no hard feelings bros.


If you have android phone there is no need for 3 g sim slot. But it has extra gig of ram and has much more higher build quality compared to Indian brands


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 7, 2014)

ubergeek said:


> If you have android phone there is no need for 3 g sim slot. But it has extra gig of ram and has much more higher build quality compared to Indian brands



 Build quality is really great for acer tablets,no doubt on that. But the Notion Ink Tablets are no crap either. Yes the 8" Notion Ink Cain do have only 1GB RAM,but the 2-in-1 series(Hybrid) from Notion Ink,iBall and Swipe all have 2GB RAM on their products.


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 7, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Build quality is really great for acer tablets,no doubt on that. But the Notion Ink Tablets are no crap either. Yes the 8" Notion Ink Cain do have only 1GB RAM,but the 2-in-1 series(Hybrid) from Notion Ink,iBall and Swipe all have 2GB RAM on their products.


Yup, notion ink Cain 10 is quite awesome in that aspect. But I wish it could be priced at around 15k range


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 7, 2014)

ubergeek said:


> Yup, notion ink Cain 10 is quite awesome in that aspect. But I wish it could be priced at around 15k range


It will,but you have to wait till March/April 2015.
 Budget 2015 is another factor.......the most IMPORTANT factor.


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 7, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> It will,but you have to wait till March/April 2015.
> Budget 2015 is another factor.......the most IMPORTANT factor.


Its good to see a Indian company manufacture a quality product. I hope the government take measures to nurture Indian tech companies. I am hoping that it will go for 15k this gosf


----------



## angeleyes (Dec 9, 2014)

Acer w4 arrived. Got extra freebies, crunch cover and otg cable. Very happy. Damages 13600' desidime member got it for 11800 with indus ind card.


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 9, 2014)

angeleyes said:


> Acer w4 arrived. Got extra freebies, crunch cover and otg cable. Very happy. Damages 13600' desidime member got it for 11800 with indus ind card.


Price got dropped to 12999, got it for 12750 with coupons and SD cash


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 9, 2014)

Hope I get the crunch cover


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 10, 2014)

^congrats buddy on the smart buy of acer w4.
Enjoy...........


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 11, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^congrats buddy on the smart buy of acer w4.
> Enjoy...........


Thanks I have been eyeing this tab for quite sometime. I was even willing to plop 20k for it since I got nexus 7 I thought I'd wait. Product got shipped can't wait


----------



## $hadow (Dec 11, 2014)

^^congo man.


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 11, 2014)

$hadow said:


> ^^congo man.


Thanks


----------



## $hadow (Dec 12, 2014)

Do post a review and unboxing if possible.


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 13, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Do post a review and unboxing if possible.


Will do. Expecting to reach tommorow

- - - Updated - - -

Got it will post photos and short review soon


----------



## angeleyes (Dec 13, 2014)

100 plus posts on lowyat on acer w4. Check faor screen backlight bleed before registering acer and activating office. After registering with acer and updating acer upgrades, the tab is hanging, needing hard reset with pinhole. Famous acer quality! 

Toshiba encore slashed to 14 k, Amazon India.


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 13, 2014)

angeleyes said:


> 100 plus posts on lowyat on acer w4. Check faor screen backlight bleed before registering acer and activating office. After registering with acer and updating acer upgrades, the tab is hanging, needing hard reset with pinhole. Famous acer quality!
> 
> Toshiba encore slashed to 14 k, Amazon India.


Where is the baclkloight bleeding from?

- - - Updated - - -



ubergeek said:


> Where is the baclkloight bleeding from?



*First impression*:

_Postives_

Solid build quality
The display is sharp and looks good
Performance is soild, 5 hours oif usage and there were no crashes or bugs
Crunch cover is included for free
Free office 
Games like FEZ dear esther and Back to the future games ran with respectable frame rate

_Negatives_

With brightness at 100% and i na fully dark room, the back light bleeding is quite horrible
Heavy
low speaker volume

*PICS:*
Dat Backlight bleed
*i.imgur.com/Nleg8pR.jpg
*i.imgur.com/sbS5dla.jpg
*i.imgur.com/35Qcvic.jpg
*i.imgur.com/IFGWcjk.jpg

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=29820]angeleyes[/MENTION], even nexus 7 2013 has back light bleed
*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2384715 ,
Toshiba encore config is pretty suckky 1gb of ram and going buy the reviews it is not as robust as w4
*www.amazon.in/gp/product/B00KK8S1IU/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_i2?pf_rd_m=A1VBAL9TL5WCBF&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_r=18KX2G8EF6KJ90D5YXJ1&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=518028707&pf_rd_i=1320006031


----------



## angeleyes (Dec 13, 2014)

Still am glad i bought. flash! out of stock snapdeal. 

yup the encore 2 is 1gb, I missed that. 1 gb is very painful. Again, glad we got the tab begore the stocks ran out!

- - - Updated - - -

Still am glad i bought. flash! out of stock snapdeal. 

yup the encore 2 is 1gb, I missed that. 1 gb is very painful. Again, glad we got the tab begore the stocks ran out!


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 13, 2014)

angeleyes said:


> Still am glad i bought. flash! out of stock snapdeal.
> 
> yup the encore 2 is 1gb, I missed that. 1 gb is very painful. Again, glad we got the tab begore the stocks ran out!
> 
> ...


True, also steam streaming is the shitzz , I was able to play red faction guerilla without any issues


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 13, 2014)

Has anyone purchased the Notion Ink Cain 8" Tablet(Windows-8.1), which is selling less than  Rs.10k at *Snapdeal* only?


----------



## angeleyes (Dec 14, 2014)

ubergeek said:


> True, also steam streaming is the shitzz , I was able to play red faction guerilla without any issues



i have several bkuetooth keybiards. only this wirks, because others are affected by simultaneiys use of Bluetooth and wifi, a known issue on acer w4:


Dual-Connect Slimline Bluetooth Keyboard and Trackpad :: MobileFun India


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 14, 2014)

angeleyes said:


> i have several bkuetooth keybiards. only this wirks, because others are affected by simultaneiys use of Bluetooth and wifi, a known issue on acer w4:
> 
> 
> Dual-Connect Slimline Bluetooth Keyboard and Trackpad :: MobileFun India


Wow 3 k any way I can bring down the price using coupons?


----------



## angeleyes (Dec 15, 2014)

ubergeek said:


> Wow 3 k any way I can bring down the price using coupons?




Dunno. All the solutions, in one post;


*Just received Iconia W4-820*. | *TabletPCReview.com* - Tablet ...


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 15, 2014)

angeleyes said:


> Dunno. All the solutions, in one post;
> 
> 
> *Just received Iconia W4-820*. | *TabletPCReview.com* - Tablet ...


Thanks bro, need to checkout the gesture works gameplay. It would be great  If fez is playable using it. Have you bought a screen protector yet?


----------



## angeleyes (Dec 15, 2014)

- - - Updated - - -



ubergeek said:


> Thanks bro, need to checkout the gesture works gameplay. It would be great  If fez is playable using it. Have you bought a screen protector yet?



No protection yet. WTB tempered glass type. Let me know if you find anything. TIA.


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 15, 2014)

angeleyes said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> No protection yet. WTB tempered glass type. Let me know if you find anything. TIA.


Will do, have you used gesture works gameplay?


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 17, 2014)

Alright I just tried out gesture works and it is quite amazing. Bro can you suggest a nice leather case for my tablet?


----------

